# Recording guitar amps on the cheap



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Howdy.

I build electric guitar amps in my spare time and as I would like to sell them I realize I need to get some sound samples in the open.

I currently do not have any equipment to record anything, well... I have a Mac  Last time I recorded something was on a Tascam Portapro 4 track cassette recorder. Now that does make me look like old school!

What would you recommend on a budget? Would a Zoom H2 be alright for instance? Or should I invest in a SM57 and a USB interface? Which one? I looked on Amazon and Presonus gets good reviews? Looks like it comes with free software too.

Thanks very much for your thoughts.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Johan Segeborn get some great sounds, if I needed to record samples I would copy his setup. Great YouTube channel btw

He describes his setup in this episode.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

57 and an interface is cheap and easy. Do you use garageband? Its pretty easy compared to some of the others.

I just bought an 11 rack thinking it would be easier recording direct than micing the amp. Turns out Pro tools has a pretty steep learning curve.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Reaper is free and realitively easy to use...interfaces can be had for a decent price...i picked up a focusrite 2i2 for dirt cheap...bing bang boom

Just for kicks...focusrite has a giveaway going on right now...

Have fun!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> Reaper is free and realitively easy to use...interfaces can be had for a decent price...i picked up a focusrite 2i2 for dirt cheap...bing bang boom
> 
> Just for kicks...focusrite has a giveaway going on right now...
> 
> Have fun!


Actually Reaper has a 60 day tryout and after the 60 days you're obliged to pay for it. It's not even remotely expensive though. From the Reaper website:

"Download and Evaluate REAPER for Free

Download REAPER below for a free, fully functional 60-day evaluation.
No registration or personal details are required.

Purchase a REAPER License

A new license includes free upgrades through REAPER version 6.99. There is only one version of REAPER. The license price depends on how you use it. 
$60 : discounted license.
$225 : commercial license.

You may use the discounted license if: 
•You are an individual, and REAPER is only for your personal use, or


•You are an individual or business using REAPER commercially, and yearly gross revenue does not exceed USD $20,000, or


•You are an educational or non-profit organization."


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Well they would like you to pay for it after 60 days but it doesn't stop working.

I have the last version of Reaper and decided to upgrade as it works fine for my needs so for $60 I have a Daw that works forver!

As for a USB interfaces I trust this website.
The Best USB Audio Interface

I see used interfaces and SM57's on Kijiji from time to time. You could probably be up and running for $200.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

In my opinion the best low cost interfaces right now are the Behringer Uphoria HD series, they come with solid drivers, Midas preamps, a bunch of free recording software to get you up and running and amazing price, check this:
UMC202HD | Audio Interfaces | Computer Audio | Behringer | Categories | MUSIC Group


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Only $119 as well!
Behringer UMC202HD U-PHORIA Audiophile 2x2, 24-Bit 192 kHz USB Audio Interface with MIDAS Mic Preamplifiers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wouldnt buy behringer. Find a used scarlett 2i4. The 2i2's clip veeeery easily, which is why i brought mine back. Pick a mic and go.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> I wouldnt buy behringer. Find a used scarlett 2i4. The 2i2's clip veeeery easily, which is why i brought mine back. Pick a mic and go.


Nah, Behringer interfaces right now are solid and Scarlets are notorious for the bad drives, specially on Windows, have you ever wondered why they are giving away so many plugins? Also, Midas is a respected name since forever


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't know they were giving away many plugins - I figure it's a good way to hold onto some market share .

I haven't had any driver issues *shrugs*.

It's more that behringer just steals peoples designs, makes them dirt cheap and reaps the rewards that I don't like.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> I didn't know they were giving away many plugins - I figure it's a good way to hold onto some market share .


Budda, you are in that thread! Focusrite registered users: more free plugins



Budda said:


> I haven't had any driver issues *shrugs*.


If you ever have to open different sessions with different sample rates you probably will. In the case of my 6i6 the preamps were also defective. 



Budda said:


> It's more that behringer just steals peoples designs, makes them dirt cheap and reaps the rewards that I don't like.


Can't say about this, at this point there's no much that isn't stolen from other USB interfaces anyway.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I posted in that thread because I didn't know it was going on haha.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Well they would like you to pay for it after 60 days but it doesn't stop working.
> 
> I have the last version of Reaper and decided to upgrade as it works fine for my needs so for $60 I have a Daw that works forver!


I know it keeps working after 60 days, it used to be 30 days BTW. The only thing is you do get that pop up message after 60 days that stays on screen for several seconds and then you can keep using it if you want, but it really isn't that much money if you go for the less expensive option.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Budda said:


> I wouldnt buy behringer. Find a used scarlett 2i4. The 2i2's clip veeeery easily, which is why i brought mine back. Pick a mic and go.


Interesting...i havent had that issue with my 2i2 yet...ill have to watch a lil closer


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

amagras said:


> In my opinion the best low cost interfaces right now are the Behringer Uphoria HD series, they come with solid drivers, Midas preamps, a bunch of free recording software to get you up and running and amazing price, check this:
> UMC202HD | Audio Interfaces | Computer Audio | Behringer | Categories | MUSIC Group


Thank you, sir! Just ordered one of these. For $48, it appears to be a no-brainer. Xenyx pre-amp, the same as in my Mackie mixer. 

I like Behringer stuff. The only problem I had was my speaker management system (DCX2496) lots it's config one night and had to be reloaded. The stuff has a reputation of being fragile, but I tend to look after my gear.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Drat! Duped again....................


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Thank you, sir! Just ordered one of these. For $48, it appears to be a no-brainer. Xenyx pre-amp, the same as in my Mackie mixer.
> 
> I like Behringer stuff. The only problem I had was my speaker management system (DCX2496) lots it's config one night and had to be reloaded. The stuff has a reputation of being fragile, but I tend to look after my gear.


Congratulations, if you got exactly the one in the link then you have Midas preamps, even better than Xenyx!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

amagras said:


> Congratulations, if you got exactly the one in the link then you have Midas preamps, even better than Xenyx!


No, I didn't get the HD. I think the lower end pre-amp will work fine for me. The biggest problems with my recordings isn't the equipment, it's the I/O*.



(* Idiot Operator)


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

This $16 microphone could be useful too:

My Thoughts And Review Of The Pyle Pdmic78 (sm57 Clone) Microphone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

amagras said:


> Congratulations, if you got exactly the one in the link then you have Midas preamps, even better than Xenyx!


Probably not "Midas" preamps. More likely "Midas designed" preamps.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Probably not "Midas" preamps. More likely "Midas designed" preamps.


Music Group (Uli Behringer) owns Midas now so they are probably using genuine Midas preamps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

amagras said:


> Music Group (Uli Behringer) owns Midas now so they are probably using genuine Midas preamps.


I was looking at the specs on some Behringer interface and it said the preamps were "Midas designed". If they were using genuine Midas preamps I suspect they would proudly say so.

Behringer can get Midas to design the cheapest preamp possible and then have it mass produced in China. Then tout it as being Midas.

The first Behringer thing I clicked on has only Midas designed preamps...

Behringer - X32 Compact 40-Input, 25-Bus Digital Mixing Console


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

In that series yes but it doesn't say Midas anywhere in the chasis. The HD interfaces do have real Midas preamps, or at least that was where their focus was when advertising on Pro Tools Expert and other audio blogs.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

amagras said:


> This $16 microphone could be useful too:
> 
> My Thoughts And Review Of The Pyle Pdmic78 (sm57 Clone) Microphone.


Not surprised by this at all. If you haven't seen the video below, you may find it interesting.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you! That's the kind of topic I most enjoy and the first 5 minutes got my attention, I will watch it all for sure.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Just finished watching, great video! A few months ago dither was discussed somewhere else and someone posted a link to Ethan's findings, I remember reading the article but I didn't know the video existed. Thank you so much for sharing @Steadfastly!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

amagras said:


> Just finished watching, great video! A few months ago dither was discussed somewhere else and someone posted a link to Ethan's findings, I remember reading the article but I didn't know the video existed. Thank you so much for sharing @Steadfastly!


Hey, that's what we do here. Glad you liked it. I remember it was an eye opener for me.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought a Behringer UMC 404HD a few weeks ago (I wanted four inputs for podcasting). Sounds great and set up was incredibly quick. Plug and play with my iMac (I assume you'd have to download drivers on a PC). Extremely happy with it.

I set up a friend's Focusrite 18i a few weeks ago for him and it was also great. Cost more than three times as much though.

Behringer has a reputation for some less than solidly built stuff, but I've owned some Behringer stuff for over 10 years that's still perfect. I think I must go easy on my gear.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind. If you are loading videos to You Tube, don't expect it to sound like your original recording. You Tube uses some sort of compression algorithm and I have noticed that the recording on my computer sounds way different once it gets loaded to You Tube.


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you folks! Reviving this thread since I had to do an urgent travel for family issues early january. And so I didn't have a chance to read all the answers.

Now it's done. Thanks much for your help. I ordered one of those Behringer USB interfaces already!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

amagras said:


> This $16 microphone could be useful too:
> 
> My Thoughts And Review Of The Pyle Pdmic78 (sm57 Clone) Microphone.


I'm going to order one of those to try out! Thanks for that.


----------

